# Internet Explorer 9 Beta, the best IE yet



## NewsBytes (Sep 17, 2010)

I&rsquo;ll admit, I wasn&rsquo;t very impressed by the first preview of Internet Explorer 9, however the it became clear as soon as Microsoft released a build  of IE9 that they were indeed serious about the future of their web  browser. Since then Microsoft has released three more builds with  incrementally improving performance. Internet Explorer 8 is not a bad  browser, if you are willing to suffer its poor performance, so when I  learnt that that very annoying aspect of IE was soon to go away...

To read the full news article,  click here


----------

